# Dream Works Racing Super Charger!



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

Have you seen this yet? I just got info about it. They tell me it will begin shipping in 45 Days!

The Dream Works Racing SST Aqua Cooled Super Charger System for the 350Z / G35 / FX-35.

* Eaton 90 Roots type Supercharger
* Power output of approximately 400 hp at the crank shaft
* Dual water to air intercoolers
* Dual Auxiliary injectors
* Stainless steel braded fuel hoses
* High volume fuel rails
* Full length intake runners
* Off throttle bypass
* ECU Upgrade
* No hood or body modifications
* Construction is of lightweight cast aluminum
* Dream Works SST systems have a 3 year / 36,000 mile limited power-train warranty (warranty serviced by authorized Dream Works / Nissan / Infiniti Dealers.
* 50 State emissions legal with standard Boost
* Boost capabilities up to 12 PSI with internal engine modifications.


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

Hmmmm. Interesting.

However;
Supercharging = Linear
Turbocharging = Exponential


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

must be a small supercharger if u don't need hood modification


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

cawest said:


> *must be a small supercharger if u don't need hood modification *


well, it does replace the whole intake plenum and is built in as part of a new plenum. It will also keep the stock strut bar.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

will this work with the I35?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

James said:


> *will this work with the I35? *


As of now they say this SC will work on;

350Z - Manual / Auto
G35 - Manual / Auto
FX35 - Rear Wheel Drive / All Wheel Drive


We are talking with them about becoming a distributer with them. I will post more info as I get it.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

ok... do you see much difficulty in making the supercharger work with the way the I35 is setup?


----------



## cawest (Oct 10, 2003)

i haven't looked up the info on the supercharger..but as soon as i do..i will be better informed 

=)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

James said:


> *ok... do you see much difficulty in making the supercharger work with the way the I35 is setup? *


I am not sure. I asked them about install on the new Maxima and they said they are looking into it but are waiting to see how it does for the Z / G / FX first. In the Maxima there is not as much room in the engine bay as the others and is FWD.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

looked up there site... there is one line that says it does work with the I35 but no where else. If you go into the "about us" link it says i works with pretty much every 3.5 engine...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Have you seen this yet? I just got info about it. They tell me it will begin shipping in 45 Days!
> 
> The Dream Works Racing SST Aqua Cooled Super Charger System for the 350Z / G35 / FX-35.
> 
> ...



I got one comment, if it makes 400 hp on cali pump gas then its going to go BOOM!

I think this kit is made by Alpine Development. They make TRD's kits. I think the hp is sorta pumped up and not realistic as the VQ has pretty high compression and a high #1 compression ring land. It won't take much to pop this motor.

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> I got one comment, if it makes 400 hp on cali pump gas then its going to go BOOM!
> 
> I think this kit is made by Alpine Development. They make TRD's kits. I think the hp is sorta pumped up and not realistic as the VQ has pretty high compression and a high #1 compression ring land. It won't take much to pop this motor.
> 
> Mike



I believe that is why they only want to warranty it at 5.5 psi.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I believe that is why they only want to warranty it at 5.5 psi.


And it sure won't make 400 hp at that boost level!

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> And it sure won't make 400 hp at that boost level!
> 
> Mike


It does to the crank. Figure 17% drivetrane loss to the wheels. Less if you get our 8lb FlyWheel and Clutch Assembly from TILTON that could make more.

The system is capable of 12lb's of boost. We have been building a 4.0 engine for Jeff's lemans Z. Now we are building it forged to run 12lbs of boost from this charger. heh


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> It does to the crank. Figure 17% drivetrane loss to the wheels. Less if you get our 8lb FlyWheel and Clutch Assembly from TILTON that could make more.
> 
> The system is capable of 12lb's of boost. We have been building a 4.0 engine for Jeff's lemans Z. Now we are building it forged to run 12lbs of boost from this charger. heh


I think you should try a turbo system if you want to spend that sort of money.

Custom exhuast manifolds with dual GT28R's will absolutly eat that supercharger and give a broader powerband to boot. 

You are looking at an easy 600 whp of fat tractable power. 4 liters will give you plenty to play with, AEBS sleeves and the VQ already has a stiffer bottom end than the VG. Don't mess with the little blower!

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> I think you should try a turbo system if you want to spend that sort of money.
> 
> Custom exhuast manifolds with dual GT28R's will absolutly eat that supercharger and give a broader powerband to boot.
> 
> ...



Yes, This super charger will make 600HP at the crank with no other mods and 12lb boost. The 4.0 started being built to run NA. but this SC has made Jeff change his mind. 

Greddy TT kit will not offer a dealer warranty. Its hard to resist a SC with a dealer warranty... 

:thumbup:


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, This super charger will make 600HP at the crank with no other mods and 12lb boost. The 4.0 started being built to run NA. but this SC has made Jeff change his mind.
> 
> Greddy TT kit will not offer a dealer warranty. Its hard to resist a SC with a dealer warranty...
> 
> :thumbup:


It won't make 600 hp, I could do the math and show you. Go turbo and it will be better on all counts. You guys easily have the money and resourses to do it properly.

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> It won't make 600 hp, I could do the math and show you. Go turbo and it will be better on all counts. You guys easily have the money and resourses to do it properly.
> 
> Mike


OK, 

All I have to work with is what the manufacturer has informed us on. 5lb's boost makes 400 at the crank they say. 600 for 12lbs boost at the crank est.

There is a reason we are getting a test unit before the release of this. And that is to prove this thing. It is not proven. Just like the Greddy TT and Vortech. 

We may also be testing a Vortech at the same time on a different car.

It is Jeffs personal car that HE pays for. We have to pay for parts for our cars just the same as you. Infact, We can sell parts to costumers cheeper then we can buy them for our self! We have to buy parts at "employee prices" which are a fixed amount above cost. We sell to people for 5-10% above our cost depending on the part. 

So, since its money out of our pocket, Jeff had a fully blown LS1, He was originally going to go with the ATI for his Z, but we have seen too many blown engines to please him. He gave up on Forced Induction after that. But, now he saw the Dream Works and has made him happy for now.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> OK,
> 
> All I have to work with is what the manufacturer has informed us on. 5lb's boost makes 400 at the crank they say. 600 for 12lbs boost at the crank est.
> 
> ...


If the price is right, I'll work with you on a superior turbo system. SC's are usaly BS unless you have a very special requirment where they work better, like very linear throttle response.

Mike

Mike


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2003)

I think that people often forget that the 350Z comes from the dealership pretty close to the ragged edge. This being said it is not as easy to "free up" power from this engine. I mean, you cannot just slap on a new intake and a new set of mufflers like your other common tuner cars.
In my personal opinion, the 350Z should be left N/A. There is no reason to force induct an engine capable of producing the same horsepower as a Corvette naturally aspirated. Some of you think the only way to make real power is to bolt on a turbo, or a blower. New cams, new flywheel, less restictive intake, possibly a new ecu, not a 'chip' mind you, and new exhaust: there you have more than 350hp, and that won't cost you $6000 like some of these systems you talk of installing. Oh, and you lighten it up some and you can get a better power to weight ratio than a Vette too, and still come out underneath its MSRP.
Just my two cents.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Sinister said:


> I think that people often forget that the 350Z comes from the dealership pretty close to the ragged edge. This being said it is not as easy to "free up" power from this engine. I mean, you cannot just slap on a new intake and a new set of mufflers like your other common tuner cars.
> In my personal opinion, the 350Z should be left N/A. There is no reason to force induct an engine capable of producing the same horsepower as a Corvette naturally aspirated. Some of you think the only way to make real power is to bolt on a turbo, or a blower. New cams, new flywheel, less restictive intake, possibly a new ecu, not a 'chip' mind you, and new exhaust: there you have more than 350hp, and that won't cost you $6000 like some of these systems you talk of installing. Oh, and you lighten it up some and you can get a better power to weight ratio than a Vette too, and still come out underneath its MSRP.
> Just my two cents.


Headers, exhaust, pulleys, cams, flywheel, CAI,Ecu and manifold will only add up to the mid 290's or so.

Real power requires forced induction on small displacment motors to stay streetable.

Mike


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Real power requires forced induction on small displacment motors to stay streetable.
> Mike


 :thumbup:


----------

